# da goats



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

heres an update on the girls.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

such pretty girls


----------



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

Look like they live on a golf course! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow... they are nice.....  .... and look at that golf course ...quite lovely... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are very cute! Love their pasture!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lucky goats! look at their pasture!! :wink: very nice!

they look good!


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

haha. negatory on the golf course.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe :shocked: ....you have such ..a beautiful place and animals.....those plants are really pretty to....thanks for sharing............ :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks. i almost got the girls a boyfriend and another herdmate today but i refrained. see? i still have willpower...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooh very nice girls! The rest of the pics are so picturesque...I love your coleus it always dies under my care.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Great pictures! I enjoyed them all! I love that your goats colors match your cows :wink: 

Wish I could say I have any will power - I try to be good but it only lasts so long :sigh: 

Deidre


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice looking cows! And beautiful chickens! Thanks for sharing those pics! :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Your animals look so happy and content! And your farm is gorgeous!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics!!! Thanks for sharing :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:drool: oh my goodness! beautiful!


----------

